# Rents



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You cornbelt fellas that have had to deal with rent run-ups and backstabbers may get some vindication this year.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._rent_payments/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, been wondering how many guys around here may have forward contracted way too much.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Been hearing stories already about some asking landlords for a break or to wait on fall checks. Only time will tell


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Been hearing stories already about some asking landlords for a break or to wait on fall checks. Only time will tell


I've never had to do that and hopefully never will. Landlords get paid first and foremost. If they need a break or need more time, I'd say it's a pretty good indication they were paying too much in the first place in the race to be the biggest.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I have never paid the highest rent. I tell lanlords and prospective landlords that it takes money to take care of the land. If they dont understand that then I dont get the farm. Its easy to milk the soil and put nothing back to get more acres. We have an investment group in our area buying land and getting big bucks for rent and expecting an increase every year. 2012 and particularly 2013 will prove to be an interesting time,


----------

